# Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!



## Knosmag (6. Juli 2013)

*Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Hallo,
ich bräuchte ein wenig Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung eines Gaming PCs. 
Ich habe schon ein paar Komponenten gefunden, aber ihr könnt mir trotzdem Verbesserungsvorschläge sagen.
Bei der Grafikkarte und dem Mainboard war ich mir nicht sicher.
Das Ganze soll 500 Euro vllt. bisschen mehr kosten. Also nicht der Ultra-Gaming-Hardcore PC 
Aber ich denke, dafür kriegt man schon etwas gutes zum zocken.
Komponenten:
-8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 
-1000GB Toshiba DT01ACA Serie DT01ACA100 
-AeroCool XWarrior Midi Tower ohne Netzteil 
-AMD FX Series FX-4350 4x 4.20GHz So.AM3+ 
-Ein gutes Netzteil hab ich schon
-GraKa dachte ich an GTX560Ti(ist alt aber günstig und gut)
-Mainboard soll zu den Komponenten passen 

Also Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht !

Danke im voraus,
mfg Max.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juli 2013)

Nimm besser einen fx 6300 & asrock 970 pro3 und dazu eine asus gtx 660ti dc2o. Dann sind es ca 520€


----------



## Knosmag (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Cool, danke !
Ich habe bei Mindfactory geschaut und alles gefunden, aber die GTX660Ti kostet ab 200. Kannst du mir vllt. ein Link schicken ?
Danke !

//EDIT
Ok, also hab jetzt die gefunden für 195 Euro.
Kostet jetzt ca. 505 Euro.

Hier nochmal die Komponenten (komplett):
-8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 
-1000GB Toshiba DT01ACA Serie DT01ACA100 
-AeroCool XWarrior Midi Tower ohne Netzteil 
-AMD FX Series FX-6300 6x 3.50GHz So.AM3+ BOX
-ASRock 970 Pro3 Rev 2.0 AMD 970 So.AM3+ 
-2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti DirectCU II 

Fehlt noch was ?
Könnt ihr vllt. schauen, ob alles in das Gehäuse passt und ob alles kompatibel miteinander ist ?
Das wäre ganz nett.

Danke im voraus,
mfg Max.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

ASUS GTX660 TI-DC2O-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0361-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

die kosten alle circa 200

was für netzteil haste den?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> was für netzteil haste den?


 
Scheinbar ein gutes.


----------



## Knosmag (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Update oben 
Also das Netzteil weiss ich leider nicht so genau, da ich gerade im Urlaub bin und das Ding zu Hause liegt xD
Ich denke ein "be quiet 550 Watt". Bin mir da aber nicht sicher, ich gebe später nochmal die richtigen Daten.
Danke!


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ein Bequiet 550 Watt kann eine Menge sein.
Genauer musst du schon werden.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

lohnt sich eigentlich für 30-70 Euro aufpreis ein GTX760 ?

660gtx ti zur 760


----------



## Monsjo (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> lohnt sich eigentlich für 30-70 Euro aufpreis ein GTX760 ?
> 
> 660gtx ti zur 760


 
Ich würde es machen die 192Bit Anbindung ist schon ziemlich schlecht, da lieber einen Cudacore weniger und ordentlich Bandbreite.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

MSI N760-TF-2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-081R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


jetzt müssen wir noch wissen, was er für ein Be Quiet 550 watt hat^^


----------



## Legacyy (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Warum ist die 192er Anbindung schlecht  

Ich würd eher noch n paar € beim Gehäuse sparen:
BitFenix Merc Alpha (BFC-MRC-100-KKX1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Monsjo (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Hallo Inno3D-Monster: Inno3D GeForce GTX 760 HerculeZ 2000s, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (N760-3SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Knosmag (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ja, dann würde ich eher zu der 760 greifen. Bezüglich des Netzteils: Das weis ich erst in einer Stunde, sorry :/
Ist es so wichtig, welches Netzteil ich nehme ? Kommt es nicht nur auf die Watt Zahl an ? Sorry bin noob xDD


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Netzteil ist immer wichtig, gib die daten wenn du sie hast.

Mir fällt grad auf, das ein CPU Kühler fehlt, die Boxed Kühler sind nämlich mies


----------



## Knosmag (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ok!
Also ich habe an meinem alten PC auch nur den "normalen boxed" Kühler benutzt und konnte trotzdem normal spielen. Der wird halt etwas lauter und der CPU wird heißer bei Auslastung.. Reicht der nicht aus ?


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

kannst ja so erstmal benutzen, wenn es dich nicht stört oder nicht sehr heiz wird, ist auch ok. 

Kannst ja später immer noch eins Holen. gibt auch gute kühler für unter 30 euro


----------



## Knosmag (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Jo, so werde ich es dann machen, danke!


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Das hier zubsp. Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber erstmal in einer Stunde schreibst du uns was für Netzteil du hast.

Dann die endgültige Konfig liste machen und guckst dann auf wie viel euro du kommst.


----------



## Monsjo (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Warum ist die 192er Anbindung schlecht


 
Ich find halt das die GTX 760 das runtere Produkt ist, Nvidia hat die Speicheranbindung ja gut "umgangen". Ist wohl persönlicher Geschmack.


----------



## Legacyy (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Nvidia hat die Speicheranbindung ja gut "umgangen". Ist wohl persönlicher Geschmack.


 Warum umgangen  Liegt halt einfach an der Anzahl und Größe der Speicherchips, die verwendet werden. 

@TE
Beim Netzteil ist die Watt-Zahl eher net so wichtig. Wenn 850W draufsteht, aber es schon bei 400W durchbrennt.... 
Am besten mal später die Bezeichnung hier schreiben, oder ein Foto machen


----------



## Monsjo (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Warum umgangen  Liegt halt einfach an der Anzahl und Größe der Speicherchips, die verwendet werden.


 
Hat die 660 Ti nicht ein anderes Speichermanagement? So das sie die Daten schneller löscht?

@TE 
Du musst nicht jeden Beitrag liken ist echt nett, aber so toll sind wir auch nicht .


----------



## Legacyy (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Nö, die sind gleich


----------



## Knosmag (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

So, hier das Netzteil als Bild. Ist das ok, bzw. reicht das aus ?

Btw. Ich finde, wenn ihr mir helft, kann ich euch ein like geben


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juli 2013)

Das reicht. Kannst du behalten. Das bischen was die neueren wie z.B. das e9-480 effizienter sind, holst du in hinsicht auf die Anschaffungskosten nie wieder raus.


----------



## Knosmag (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Cool, danke


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Reichen wird es. Allerdings ist es schon alt. Austauschen kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juli 2013)

Man kann immer sagen, neuer ist besser. Aber in welchem Verhältnis steht das in diesem Fall? Wenn er mit dem Betriebsgeräusch und den Anschlüssen zufrieden ist, sollte er es mMn ruhig aufbrauchen und sich irgendwann wenn es den Geist aufgegeben hat, oder eben einfach nicht mehr reicht, ein neues holen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Das E6 ist nun mal Steinalt.


----------



## Knosmag (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ja, wenn es an der Zeit ist, kann ich auch ein neueres Ding beschaffen 
Also hier nochmal der Komplett PC:
-8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 
-1000GB Toshiba DT01ACA Serie DT01ACA100 
-AeroCool XWarrior Midi Tower ohne Netzteil 
-AMD FX Series FX-6300 6x 3.50GHz So.AM3+ BOX
-ASRock 970 Pro3 Rev 2.0 AMD 970 So.AM3+ 
-2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti DirectCU II oder Inno3D GeForce GTX 760 HerculeZ 2000s
-Netzteil oben

Noch irgendwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge ?!
MfG Max


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Wenn es dein Budget erlaubt 
Produktvergleich MSI N760-TF-2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-081R), Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C760-1SDN-E5DSX) | Geizhals Deutschland


willst du erstmal Boxed Kühler ausprobieren ?


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Tu dir bitte einen Gefallen und hol dir direkt einen CPU-Kühler dazu. Der boxed wird wirklich nervig wenn die cpu mal ordentlich zu tun hat. Die FX sind einfach prädestiniert zum übertakten und das geht mit dem boxed einfach nicht.


----------



## Knosmag (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ok, wenn das so ist greife ich gleich zu einem CPU Kühler. Habt ihr einen guten billigen ? 
Mit der Grafikkarte muss ich halt dann schauen, wie es am besten passt.
MfG Max


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Wenn du ordentlich übertakten willst, würde ich zu eines dieser Kühler greifen:
https://geizhals.de/thermalright-hr-02-macho-rev-a-bw-a830474.html
https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-2-84000000094-a912549.html

Wobei ein Kühler Upgrade meines Erachtens erst beim OCen notwendig ist.
Ich hatte selbst nen Monat (bis damals der Macho HR-02 lieferbar war) mit dem Boxed Kühler meines Phenom II X4 verbracht und ich habe kaum einen großen Sprung zum Macho HR-02 bemerkt.
Der Macho ist zwar wesentlich leiser, aber da mein System auf einen starken Airflow ausgelegt ist (HAF922), war der Unterschied nicht eklatant.


----------



## Knosmag (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ok, danke! Muss mich dann noch entscheiden :/
Erstmal werde ich ihn nicht übertakten, deswegen denke ich, dass das nicht notwendig ist für den Anfang.


----------



## Knosmag (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Sorry, dass das jetzt noch kommt, aber da ich nicht am übertakten und am High-End kram interessiert bin, wollte ich noch einmal fragen, ob es eine günstigere Grafikkarte gibt die auch zum spielen geeignet ist. Weil ich meine, ich hatte ne Sapphire Radeon HD6800 (ist zwar alt) und kam mit der gut klar und kostet ca. 100 Euro. Gäbe es da noch eine andere Möglichkeit ?
MfG Max.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Was für Pc haste du dich jetzt endgültig entschieden, dann schauen wir halt mal.

Oder habe bessere Idee, wir könnten ja von vorne anfangen, und antwortest mal die fragen. 
und postes die hier.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## martinkurz (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Knosmag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bräuchte ein wenig Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung eines Gaming PCs.
> Ich habe schon ein paar Komponenten gefunden, aber ihr könnt mir trotzdem Verbesserungsvorschläge sagen.
> Bei der Grafikkarte und dem Mainboard war ich mir nicht sicher.
> ...


 
kauf dir einfach diesen pc und du bist glücklich

Gamer PC AMD FX-6300@4100MHz - GTX650 Ti Boost - 8GB


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



martinkurz schrieb:


> kauf dir einfach diesen pc und du bist glücklich
> 
> Gamer PC AMD FX-6300@4100MHz - GTX650 Ti Boost - 8GB


 
glücklich wird er damit nicht, da das case beim start wahrscheinlich auseinanderfällt

btw: trollverdacht


----------



## Knosmag (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ich würde den PC demnächst bestellen, deswegen kann ich hier leider nicht lange schnackeln, aber danke !
Also so, wie ich es schon gesagt habe, nur eine etwas günstigere GraKa.
Ich werde drauf natürlich wie jeder im Internet surfen und eben zocken, aber keine Videobearbeitung usw.


----------



## martinkurz (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> glücklich wird er damit nicht, da das case beim start wahrscheinlich auseinanderfällt
> 
> btw: trollverdacht


 
weil du das case auch getestet hast , albert einstein


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



martinkurz schrieb:


> weil du das case auch getestet hast , albert einstein


 
sieh dir das case mal an, das ist nix stabiles. und n bs hat das teil auch net


----------



## Knosmag (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> glücklich wird er damit nicht, da das case beim start wahrscheinlich auseinanderfällt
> 
> btw: trollverdacht


 
Was ist mit dem Gehäuse ? Und warum trollverdacht ? xD

//EDIT

Das Gehäuse ist ja nicht das Problem, das kann ich ja noch ändern ^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Knosmag schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Gehäuse ? Und warum trollverdacht ? xD


 
das case ist plastik mit sehr dünnem stahl, stabil ist was anderes. und trollverdacht, weil seit gestern 6 ähnliche solche dinge passiert sind


----------



## Knosmag (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> das case ist plastik mit sehr dünnem stahl, stabil ist was anderes. und trollverdacht, weil seit gestern 6 ähnliche solche dinge passiert sind



Oh xD
Naja btt: Günstigere GraKa (zum zocken geeignet) ?

Was ist mit diesem Komplett_PC:
http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=128_238&products_id=6218
Was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

preislich recht ok, aber das netzteil wird totgeschiegen (chinaböller)


----------



## martinkurz (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Knosmag schrieb:


> Oh xD
> Naja btt: Günstigere GraKa (zum zocken geeignet) ?
> 
> Was ist mit diesem Komplett_PC:
> ...


 
zum zocken würde der pc reichen


----------



## Knosmag (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Das Netzteil ist doch ok oder ?

Also laufen die Spiele auf höchster Grafik flüssig ?

MfG Max.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Knosmag schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist doch ok oder ?



unwahrscheinlich



> Also laufen die Spiele auf höchster Grafik flüssig ?


 
tetris vielleicht, aber sowas wie fc3, c3 oder the witcher 2 nicht


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Nein - mit einer HD7770 läuft fast nichts auf höchster Grafik flüssig; - für gehobene Bildqualität in FullHD ist die zu schlapp.

Ausserdem - keine Angaben übers Netzteil, ein FX AM3+ Sys mit billigem 1333er Speicher und was der Scherze mehr sind ...


----------



## martinkurz (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Knosmag schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist doch ok oder ?
> 
> Also laufen die Spiele auf höchster Grafik flüssig ?
> 
> MfG Max.


 
fifa 14 vielleicht, aber anspruchsvolle spiele kannst du low bis medium ohne probleme flüssig zocken, aber am besten du machst 16 gb ram statt 8 gb ram


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



martinkurz schrieb:


> aber anspruchsvolle spiele kannst du low bis medium ohne probleme flüssig zocken,



low eher gesagt



> aber am besten du machst 16 gb ram statt 8 gb ram



sinnlos. einfach sinnlos. wie ein motor im trabbi. kein spiel zieht auch nur ansatzweise 3gb


----------



## martinkurz (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

16 gb ram sind eine investition für die zukunft min jung


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



martinkurz schrieb:


> 16 gb ram sind eine investition für die zukunft min jung


 
vergiss die zukunft. wir leben im jetzt. nächstes jahr gibts eh DDR4, und bis dahin reichen 8gb sehr locker


----------



## Knosmag (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ok verstanden :/
Also bleibe ich bei dem selber konfiguriertem PC.
Doch eine günstigere GraKa muss doch drin sein oder ?
Danke !


----------



## martinkurz (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Knosmag schrieb:


> Ok verstanden :/
> Also bleibe ich bei dem selber konfiguriertem PC.
> Doch eine günstigere GraKa muss doch drin sein oder ?
> Danke !


 
bei der graka wird nicht gesparrt, schließlich willst du flüssig zocken


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (11. Juli 2013)

martinkurz schrieb:


> 16 gb ram sind eine investition für die zukunft min jung



Bitte, hör auf weiterhin soviel Unsinn zu verbreiten. Der Müll aus deinem Thread hat schon gereicht!


----------



## Knosmag (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ok, das ist ein Argument, min jung .
Kann ich woanders sparen, bzw. bei mindfactory kostet alles mit der billigsten GraKa die mir vorgschlagen wurde (660Ti) 520 Euro.
Kennt ihr seiten, wo man das Zeug billiger kriegt


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Hi, - liste doch nochmal auf, was zZ. Stand der Konfig ist. - Wenn´s günstig werden soll, über Geizhals zusammenstellen.

By the way - ich hab´hier noch ´ne günstige Konfig ´rumfliegen :

AMD günstig ~ 500€

- Greetz -


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

nen schlappen zehner drauf: XFX Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, Double Dissipation Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (FX-787A-CDFC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ja, den Zehner mehr f. eine 7870 würde ich auch empfehlen .


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

und noch n kleines btw: der spirit passt nicht ins 3r system case. würde da ein forcce 500 nehmen


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Meinst du nicht? - Der müßte doch passen; Case: CPU-Kühler: bis max. 140mm Höhe

Coolio: (BxHxT): 75x125x102mm • Lüfter: 92mm

- Greetz -


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht? - Der müßte doch passen; Case: CPU-Kühler: bis max. 140mm Höhe
> 
> Coolio: (BxHxT): 75x125x102mm • Lüfter: 92mm
> 
> - Greetz -


 
tja, es wird spät, hab 152mm gelesen


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Nich -  - machen ; der arme Kopf; - nachher kannst du nur noch FDP-Politiker werden . - Greetz -


----------



## Knosmag (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Haha danke euch 
Dann kann ich meine Konfig nehmen und die GraKa ? Wäre das ok und kann man mit der gut zocken ? 
Hier nochmal die Komponenten:
-8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 
-1000GB Toshiba DT01ACA Serie DT01ACA100 
-AeroCool XWarrior Midi Tower ohne Netzteil 
-AMD FX Series FX-6300 6x 3.50GHz So.AM3+ BOX
-ASRock 970 Pro3 Rev 2.0 AMD 970 So.AM3+ 
-2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti DirectCU II
 oder eben die Short4u - URLs/Links kürzen
-(be quiet E6 500W (schon vorhanden))
-(CPU-Kühler erstmal nicht)

Btw. Habe gerade gesehen, dass die 7870er nicht so eine gute Bewertung hat, Bluescreens kommen undso, was sagt ihr dazu ?
Und wie ist es mit geizhals, kann man darüber alles bestellen oder werden mir da nur die billigsten Preise bei den vers. Shops angezeigt ?


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ist Quatsch mit der 7870. Das war eine einzige alte Baureihe von Sapphire. Die XFX war davon nicht betroffen, soweit ich weiss.

Ist ja auch latte, weil die Asus GTX660Ti in deinem Körbchen lang besser ist. Die hat vor ~ 3 Monaten noch geschmeidige 272,- Taler gekostet.

Festplatte würde ich eher zu dieser raten : Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Die Toshiba sollen eine ziemlich hohe RMA Rate haben.

Geizhals ist nur eine Preissuchmaschine. Bestell bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand.

Und rüste wenigstens diesen Kühler nach : Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Edit : Du kennst diesen Link noch nicht http://www.hornoxe.com/wp-content/picdumps/picdump293/hornoxe.com_picdump293_115.jpg  ?


----------



## Knosmag (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Danke sehr :')
Gäbe es auch noch ein besseres Gehäuse für so 20-30 Euro das nicht gleich auseinander bricht ? 
Haha ok, das ist traurig :O

Hier jetzt der PC:
http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=WL

Ist noch irgendetwas zu bemängeln ? Ist der Arbeitsspeicherriegel ok ?
Hoffentlich könnt ihr meine Wunschliste sehen :p
Achso und so leid es mir tut, lass ich das erstmal mit dem Kühler. Ich habe gute Erfahrung mit den boxed Kühlern gemacht. Später, wenn ich vllt. auch übertakte mach ich das natürlich.

//EDIT
http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=WL
Hier ein günstigeres Gehäuse. Ist das auch ok und passt alles rein usw. ?
Ich will nicht nachher dastehen und sagen "Puh, das funkt ja garnet :p" Deswegen bitte genau schauen, danke ^^

MfG Max.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Deine Wunschlisten sind nicht zu sehen da du sie nicht öffentlich frei gegeben hast.


----------



## Knosmag (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Jetzt ?
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Knosmag schrieb:


> Gäbe es auch noch ein besseres Gehäuse für so 20-30 Euro das nicht gleich auseinander bricht ?


Am NT und Case spart man nicht, da es meist die Komponenten sind, die am längsten verbleiben... Ich würde zu jenen raten:


Sharkoon t28 | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für vorne
Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
du hast bei deiner Konfig den CPU-Kühler vergessen:


Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Die neue Liste funzt auch nicht 

Poste doch einfach einzelne Links 

Ein sehr beliebtes Gehäuse mit LED-Lüftern wäre dieses : Produktvergleich Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon T28 rot mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon T28 grün mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland

Auch sehr gut : BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Für´s Shinobi müsste man noch 1 x 120mm Lüfter für die Front mitbestellen : Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12), Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L), be quiet! Silent Wings Pure 120mm (BL043), Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 68m³/h, 11dB(A)

Günstig und nicht schlecht : Cooler Master Force 500 (FOR-500-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Hier müsste man ebenso einen 120mm Luffi mitbestellen.

Etwas stylischer : Zalman Z11 Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Knosmag (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Sorry, aber so viel Geld will ich nicht ausgeben.. Und wie schon gesagt, CPU-Kühler lass ich erstmal weg, da ich nicht gleich übertakte..


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Tanjameyer schrieb:


> kauf dir einfach einen fertig gaming pc für 280 euro
> 
> schau mal hier
> 
> PC Plazza AMD AM3+ Gaming-PC Konfigurator



Willkommen zurück low..


----------



## dl241199 (12. Juli 2013)

Für 20€ mehr bekommst du auch schon die 760.

MfG dl241199


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Knosmag schrieb:


> Sorry, aber so viel Geld will ich nicht ausgeben.. Und wie schon gesagt, CPU-Kühler lass ich erstmal weg, da ich nicht gleich übertakte..


Noch einmal, spar nicht am falschen Ende, diese "Klapperkisten" für um die 30 Taler (oder gar weniger) kosten nicht umsonst wenig Kohle. Wer billig kauft, kauft in der Regel zweimal... Der T4 muss ja nicht sein.

Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Das ist doch nicht teuer : Cooler Master Force 500 (FOR-500-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für deinen Predator wollen die auch fast 50,- Taler


----------



## Knosmag (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



dl241199 schrieb:


> Für 20€ mehr bekommst du auch schon die 760.
> 
> MfG dl241199


 
Ja, ich weis, aber das reicht denk ich schon ^^
MfG Max


----------



## Knosmag (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Tanjameyer schrieb:


> hör auf mich, am besten gehst du auf den flohmarkt und kaufst dir einen pc ,


 
Nichts gegen dich, aber warum wurdest du noch nicht gebannt ? :S


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Tanjameyer schrieb:


> hör auf mich, am besten gehst du auf den flohmarkt


Es wär zauberhaft, wenn wir dich dort auch loswerden könnten

Gruß


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Als kleiner Junger saß er auf ein 1000 watt Trödelmarkt netzteil und das hat boom gemacht,
beachte ihn nicht.


----------



## Monsjo (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Als kleiner Junger saß er auf ein 1000 watt Trödelmarkt netzteil und das hat boom gemacht,
> beachte ihn nicht.


 Denn haben seine eltern 3 mal hochgeworfen, aber nur 2 mal aufgefangen!


----------



## Knosmag (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Wie wäre es mit dem Gehäuse: Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
3R System R480 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Wurde mir auch vorhin vorgeschlagen.
Btw. Könnt ihr jetzt meine Liste sehen ?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Nimm Low Profil RAM.


----------



## Knosmag (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Passt so alles ?
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Und das Gehäuse ist doch eigentlich egal. Hauptsache alles passt rein, das Ding steht ja nur rum. 
Von mir aus kann ich auch das nehmen: Cooler Master Force 500 (FOR-500-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wie wäre es mit dem Riegel (in der Liste)


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Wieso jetzt einen 8Gb riegel?


----------



## Monsjo (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Sonst siehsts gut aus. 

Das Gehäuse erinnert mich iwie an Shepard aus Mass Effect .


----------



## Knosmag (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Dat fail, sry
Kannst du mir ein guten verlinken ?
Danke!


----------



## Monsjo (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Die sollten passen:Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Knosmag (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ich würde bei Mindfactory bestellen und die gibts dort nicht :/
Funken die auch:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...P-Blue-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL10-Single_816811.html


----------



## Monsjo (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Das ist ein Modul . Hier der ist gut:G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Knosmag (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Man merkt, ich habe keine Ahnung xD, danke das nehm ich dann 
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Kann man noch irgendwo was sparen ?
Bei mindfactory wären das 511 Euro ..
MfG Max.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Der auch (und lagernd) Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)....ab €57,89


----------



## Monsjo (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Bitte ein anderes Gehäuse auch wenn es dann etwas teurer wird. Sonst gut


----------



## Knosmag (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ok, nur noch 507 Euro :p
Was ist denn so schlimm an dem Gehäuse ?! ^^
Ich hoffe ihr versteht, dass ich nur 500 Euro ausgeben will. Das ist immer ein bisschen tricky :S


----------



## Monsjo (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Es ist zu billig. Daher wird schön klaprig und voller scharfer Kanten sein


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Das 3R Sytem Gehäuse ist für die Kohle gut. Wenn das Budget knapp ist, darf es auch mal ein so günstiges Gehäuse sein. Der i5 4570 passt ja auch nicht ins Budget.


----------



## Knosmag (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ok, hast Recht :/
Worauf muss ich achten, wenn ich ein Gehäuse kaufe ?
Das soll ja alles passen und so..
Danke.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



> Worauf muss ich achten, wenn ich ein Gehäuse kaufe ?


Fall du später für CPU-OC einen stärkeren Towerkühler einbauen willst, bist du mit dem
3R System Case auf 140mm Höhe beschränkt; das Cooler Master Force 500 kann bis 164mm Höhe.

Hier im Vergleich; allerdings bringt das 3R Case 2x 120mm Lüfter mit (vorne m. blauer LED); beim Cooler Master wird nur ein 120er im Heck mitgeliefert. 
Bei dem sollte man einen 120er oder 140mm Lüfter f. die Front mitbestellen. ZB. den - be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 140mm  ab €11,60


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Jepp, das CoolerMaster Gehäuse ist auf jeden Fall besser als das R480.

Ein 120mm Luffi reicht auch und kostet gerade mal die Hälfte : Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12), Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L), be quiet! Silent Wings Pure 120mm (BL043), Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 68m³/h, 11dB(A)


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2013)

Knosmag,
die Leute hier wollen dir wirklich nichts aufdrücken, ohne Grund. Wir empfehlen eigentlich nur Produkte von denen wir vollends überzeugt sind aufgrund VPN Tests und eigenen Erfahrungen. Cooler Master hat über Jahre, mit der 690 Serie, quasi DAS Gehäuse für Spieler geboten. Bei der Firma weiß man was man kauft und wofür man bezahlt. Bei vielem günstigen Gehäusen ist das leider anders. Die sind dann (wie hier beim R480) nur ein paar Euro billiger, aber von der Verarbeitung her so schlecht/gefährlich, dass man besser nichts dafür bezahlt hätte.
33 Euro für das Force 500 sind wirklich gut angelegt!


----------



## Knosmag (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ok, verstanden! Das muss im Budget sein ^^


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Knosmag schrieb:


> Ok, verstanden! Das muss im Budget sein ^^


Nimm das Force 500 und für vorne z.B. diesen Luffi:


Enermax T.B.Silence 140mm (UCTB14B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ein einblasender (vorne unten) und ein ausblasender (hinten oben) gehören zu einem Gaming-Tower. Deine HW wird es dir vor allem im Sommer danken...

Gruß


----------



## Knosmag (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ok, dann nehme ich das Gehäuse. Kann ich da auch noch ein CPU Kühler nachrüsten ?

//EDIT 
Ok, die Höhe des CPU-Kühlers liegt bei 16.4cm 

Jetzt würde ich noch wissen, welcher bzw. wie viele Lüfter vorhanden sind und welchen ich nachrüsten müsste.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

1x 120 mm Lüfter im Heck ist vorhanden, vorne halt keiner u. dafür solltest du einen dazu kaufen. Ein 140mm Lüfter passt in die Front, welchen ich auch 
nehmen würde. 
Grund: mehr Frischluft; denn das Netzteil wird in dem Case klassisch oben am Heck eingebaut u. dessen Lüfter saugt ebenfalls im Case warme Luft an
u. führt die nach aussen.

Es sind also 2 Lüfter ab 120mm Durchmesser die Warmluft abführen u. mittendrin ein CPU-Kühler mit 120er Lüfter, der nach hinten bläst. Da ist es vorteilhaft
einen 140er für die Front zu nehmen, der etwas mehr Kühlluft hineinfördert (auch gut f. OC) u. dabei etwas leiser arbeitet als ein 120er.

Da bei Caseking kannst du re. unten auf die Bilder klicken u. es dir genauer angucken.

Schau mal in den Thread ab Post #88 -Komplett-PC (Allrounder) für 500 €- , da findest du eine Reihe von Bildern mit genau dem Case plus Frontlüfter-Einbau.

OT - die Dochte sind alle, muß mal grad mit dem MTB zur Tanke *g*. 

- Greetz -


----------



## Knosmag (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ok, danke ! Ist der Lüfter vorne denn unbedingt notwendig ?
Beim Einbau weis ich schon Bescheid :p


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Notwendig - ja; vor allem im Sommer. Es sind dann zwei ausblasende Lüfter im Spiel und nur wenn ein zusätzlich einblasender montiert ist, hast du auch einen 
vernünftigen durchgehenden u. gelenkten Luftstrom ausgehend ca. von halber Höhe der Front geradewegs zu dem CPU-Lüfter u. Kühler  verlaufend.

Auch das oben montierte Netzteil, welches ja warme Luft aus dem Case ansaugt, wird dankbar sein für die zusätzliche kühle Luft von ausserhalb.


----------



## Knosmag (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Dann muss das auch sein! 
Wahrscheinlich werde ich übermorgen bestellen.
Danke an alle nochmal und ich werde feedback geben, ob alles funktioniert 
MfG Max.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Was soll es denn entgültig werden ? Nach 10 Seiten kann man schon mal den Überblick verlieren .


----------



## Knosmag (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Jo, kann ich verstehen :S
Habe jetzt nochmal nach geschaut, was ich noch für Teile habe und gesehen, dass ich noch ein Laufwerk und ein Lüfter habe. Sind beide noch ganz gut und da kann ich ja dann auch noch sparen 
Also hier nochmal der endgültige PC:
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil habe ich wie gesagt schon, alt aber in Ordnung, das E6 be quiet 500W oderso :p
Ja, das Laufwerk und Gehäuse_Lüfter auch schon vorhanden
CPU-Kühler kommt bald ^^


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Naja, wenn Du wirklich "gamen " möchtest, würde ich zu einer Intel CPU greifen .


----------



## Knosmag (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

~500Euro


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Knosmag schrieb:


> ~500Euro


 
Dann spare halt noch einen Monat .
Ansonsten ist das sinnlos rausgeworfenes Geld.


----------



## okeanos7 (14. Juli 2013)

Mit dem fx geht schon was.  Ausserdem rennt er sowieso ins gpu limit.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juli 2013)

Das ist doch Quatsch Adi1. Genau in dieser Preisklasse ist der 6300 das Beste, was man für sein Geld bekommen kann.
Wenn dieser CPU die Puste ausgeht, dann reißt ein i5 auch nichts mehr raus. Letztlich wird wohl eher die Grafikkarte limitieren, bevor es die CPU tut.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Liegt nur etwas über Deinem Budget https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php.

Dafür brauchst Du dich mit dieser AMD-Gurke nicht rumärgern .


----------



## Makalar (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Liegt nur etwas über Deinem Budget https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php.
> 
> Dafür brauchst Du dich mit dieser AMD-Gurke nicht rumärgern .


 
Der Warenkorb ist leer


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Verflixt, auf ein Neues Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Makalar (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Verflixt, auf ein Neues Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


 
Und wieder leer


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Moin, - ein Menu mit Intel-Gurke , ohne OC, kleineres Case, "nur" 500 GB HDD, aber Samsung SSD:

Haswell i5 ohne OC 500€


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Alle guten Dinge sind drei.

RAM     Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MB       Gigabyte GA-H61M-S1, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU     Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GK       ASUS GTX660 TI-DC2-2GD5 DirectCU II, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0362-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Case   Cooler Master Force 500 (FOR-500-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDD    Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lüfter  Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Macht zusammen, Tamtaramtam 532,04 Euronen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

das brett ist ja das abgespeckteste was es gibt. allerwenigstens jenes würde ich nehmen, da kann man bei bedarf auch ne ssd dranhängen: ASRock B75M-DGS, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGN20-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Wenn es um jeden Euro geht, muss man kompromisslos sparen .


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Moin, - ein Menu mit Intel-Gurke , ohne OC, kleineres Case, "nur" 500 GB HDD, aber Samsung SSD:
> 
> Haswell i5 ohne OC 500€


 
Nicht übel sprach der Dübel .
Nur fehlt da eine Grafikkarte.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ja, - weil der TE zur GraKa schrieb, daß entweder evtl eine GTX 560 Ti gebraucht oder ähnliches in Frage käme und an anderer Stelle die spätere 
Anschaffung einer neuen GraKa erwähnte. 

Andererseits - muß mir das nochmal durchlesen, kann sein daß ich hier etwas mit einem anderen Thread verwechselt habe   u. die GraKa fehlt wirklich.
- Greetz -


----------



## Monsjo (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn es um jeden Euro geht, muss man kompromisslos sparen .


 
Da nehm ich lieber den FX und ein Board was sich nicht vor Scham in der Ecke verkriecht . 

Soll allerdings der TE entscheiden.


----------



## Knosmag (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ich lasse es so, wie es ist. -.-


----------



## Monsjo (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

 Viel Spaß mit dem Teil! Du kannst auch gerne  Bilder vom fertigen Knecht hochladen und berichten wie er so ist!


----------



## Knosmag (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Hey, ich habe ihn leider noch nicht bestellt, da entweder alles überteuert ist oder einfach nicht vorhanden ist :/
Kann ich auch statt dem FX 6300 den hier nehmen: AMD FX Series FX-4130 4x 3.80GHz So.AM3+ BOX - Hardware,
Oder einfach ein billigeren ?
Danke.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

der 4130 ist einfach extrem lahm, da würde ich den 6300 nehmen


----------



## Monsjo (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> der 4130 ist einfach extrem lahm, da würde ich den 6300 nehmen


 
Ja, der 6300 *muss* rein!  

Welchen Shop meinste den?


----------



## Knosmag (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ok, dann warte ich.. Also mindfactory oder hardware-versand


----------



## Monsjo (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Der kostet bei HW, doch nur 99,24€?


----------



## Knosmag (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ja, die Preise variieren ziemlich oft, jetzt ist es ganz gut aber manchmal 110 usw. Die anderen Komponenten müssen ja auch stimmen, aber jetzt ist ganz gut, wollte nur fragen, ob man das noch verbessern kann 
Danke


----------



## Monsjo (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Du musst über Geizhals rein gehen. Dann ist es billiger.


----------



## Knosmag (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Jo. Also dann würde ich endgültig alles bestellen :p
Passt der Arbeitsspeicher 1ooprozentig auf das Mainboard und sind alle Komponenten miteinander kompatibel ?
Danke!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Juli 2013)

100 pro


----------



## Knosmag (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ok ^^ Wie sehe ich, welcher Arbeitsspeicher für mein Mainboard bestimmt ist? 
Und gibt es noch ein billigeren ? 
Danke


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Juli 2013)

Knosmag schrieb:


> Ok ^^ Wie sehe ich, welcher Arbeitsspeicher für mein Mainboard bestimmt ist?
> Und gibt es noch ein billigeren ?
> Danke



Generell funktioniert jeder ram.

Günstig ist etwa der GeIL dragon dimm


----------



## Knosmag (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Jeder RAM funktioniert ? Ich dachte, man muss drauf achten, welcher RAM für das Mainboard ist..


----------



## Monsjo (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*



Knosmag schrieb:


> Jeder RAM funktioniert ? Ich dachte, man muss drauf achten, welcher RAM für das Mainboard ist..


 
Du musst bei Intel darauf achten das es 1,5 Volt sind. Sonst funktioniert jeder RAM.


----------



## Knosmag (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ok, könnt ihr sonst ein guten Arbeitsspeicher empfehlen ? Also ein billigen, bei mindfactory.
Danke.


----------



## Monsjo (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

DU hast doch einen?


----------



## Knosmag (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ja, der kostet aber gerade 67 Euro bei mindfactory


----------



## Monsjo (20. Juli 2013)

Das ist dann halt so. Bisschen investieren muss man auch.


----------



## Knosmag (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Jo, hast Recht. Ich will da jetzt auch nichts ändern 
Morgen wird bestellt !
Danke nochmal :p


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Diesen für ~ 58€ kann man nehmen.


----------



## Knosmag (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ist der auch gut ?
Weil dir Bewertungen naja sind..


----------



## Monsjo (20. Juli 2013)

Gehen tut er.


----------



## Knosmag (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Was empfehlt ihr mir mehr ?
Ich meine, ok 10 Euro mehr, aber wenn es Vorteile gibt ?!


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Wenn du dem Crucial wg. Bewertungen nicht traust u. eine "bessere Marke" möchtest, - Corsair Vengeance f. 61,--


----------



## Knosmag (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Und die sind gut ? Besser als die:
8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,
Ich kenn mir halt nicht so gut aus und würde wissen, was ihr machen würdet


----------



## Monsjo (20. Juli 2013)

Schlecht sind alle nicht. Ich würde die G.Skill nehmen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Das ist etwa eine Qualitätsliga; die Crucial auch; nimm die billigeren Corsair, denn von den genannten RAMs kann keiner irgendetwas mehr oder besser als der andere.


----------



## Knosmag (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ok, cool. 
Was sagt ihr dazu: 
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,
Hab die auch in meinem jetzigen PC und hatte nie Probleme..
Sorry für das, möchte halt dazulernen :p


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Teamgroup Elite 1333 war mal ein Preis/leistungstipp zu Sandy Bridge-Zeiten, etliche kauften den, hatten dann aber öfter Probleme wg. schwankender Fertigungsqualität bei dem Hersteller; bei etlichen Leuten lief er nicht wie er sollte u. mußte teils mit softeren manuellen Einstellungen konfiguriert oder
sogar reklamiert werden; - wurde auch im Forum thematisiert. - Tendenz - lieber was anderes wählen.
Ausserdem - ist "nur" 1333er, du wolltest 1600.


----------



## Monsjo (20. Juli 2013)

Und jetzt kauf das Teil! Immer warten ist ja auch blöd.


----------



## Knosmag (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Jo, das stimmt. 
Dann nehme ich den "billigen" von Corsair, also den blauen ^^
Also passt das ganze System jetzt:
http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-336658
Danke für die Hilfe !


----------



## Monsjo (20. Juli 2013)

Der Link geht nicht. Poste den BB-Code.


----------



## Knosmag (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
hier öffentlich einsehbar gemacht


----------



## Monsjo (20. Juli 2013)

Fürs Geld ein Hammerteil!


----------



## Knosmag (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Cool, gefällt mir, dass du das sagst 
Dann ist der PC morgen bestellt. Nochmal danke für die Hilfe :p
MfG Max.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Viel Spaß beim Zuschlagen; - mehr Performance kriegst du für das Geld nicht .


----------



## Knosmag (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Also die Teile sind bestellt 
Ich geb dann nochmal feedback, wie der ist !
MfG, Max.


----------



## Monsjo (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Lad am besten Fotos hoch, dann können die Experten sich ansehen ob alles richtig verkabelt ist.


----------



## Knosmag (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Jo, mach ich, danke


----------



## Knosmag (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Hey :p
Habs also bestellt und dann sagte mir mindfactory, dass beim Bezahlen bei PayPal ein Fehler unterlaufen sei. -.-
Nun gut... Jetzt habe ich alles nochmal bestellt .
Werde mich wie gesagt noch melden, danke.
MfG Max.


----------



## Knosmag (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Noch kurz am Rande, was ist der unterschied zwischen der gtx 660 ti directcu II oc und der nicht oc version ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

der preis und der geringfügig höhere takt


----------



## Monsjo (28. Juli 2013)

Den man leicht selber machen kann.


----------



## Knosmag (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Jo, also welche soll ich nehmen ? :p
Also nochmal zum klarstellen:
Alle Teile bis auf GraKa und RAM bestellt, wegen kleinen Problemen ^^
Müsste morgen kommen und die beiden Teile würde ich heute um 0 Uhr bestellen, die Preise sind gut (kostenloser Versand 0-6Uhr \(^-^)/)


----------



## Monsjo (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Der RAM?  
Als Graka die normale. Das bisschen Takt geht leicht selber.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Welche von beiden ist wurscht : Asus -> GTX 660 Ti -> GeForce GTX fr Gaming -> Grafikkarten

Kannst ne münze werfen . 

RAM diesen : 8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM

Oder den : 8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,


----------



## Knosmag (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Was ist so schlimm daran (der Arbeitsspeicher) ?
Also als GraKa soll ich die nehmen, wo nicht OC steht ?!

//EDIT
Jo, ich nehm doch den von G.Skill


----------



## Monsjo (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

1. Weil du doch schon gefühlte 100 vorgeschlagen bekommen hast.

2. Ja die normale.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Ist eigentlich ziemlich egal, aber nimm die ohne OC, weil bei ab Werk übertakteten Karten oft höhere Spannungen als nötig anliegen. Dadurch werden die natürlich lauter und heisser. 

Also ohne OC. Wie Monsjo schon schrieb, das bisschen kannst Du besser selbst übertakten : MSI Afterburner


----------



## Knosmag (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Achso, das meinst du.. Das Problem war, dass alle in dem Moment ziemlich teuer waren, nachdem ich das Erste mal bestellt habe.
Dann hat sich das dann geklärt, heute wird bestellt. 
46339 - 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe
8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,
MfG, Max.


----------



## Monsjo (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Super.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Jou, passt


----------



## Cleriker (28. Juli 2013)

Knosmag schrieb:


> Teile würde ich heute um 0 Uhr bestellen, die Preise sind gut (kostenloser Versand 0-6Uhr \(^-^)/)



Ich erinnere gern nochmals daran: "Der Versand mag kostenlos sein, die Preise steigen aber meist vorher an, so dass es dich im Endeffekt teurer kommt. "

Ist nicht immer so, aber recht oft.


----------



## Knosmag (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Dachte ich mir auch, aber die Preise sind konstant geblieben..
Nachdem ich alles bestellt habe, wurde alles rasant teurer, wie z.B. die HDD:  50Eu und aufeinmal 60 Euro
Die GraKa von 195Eu auf 235 Euro #O.o
Naja danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Knosmag (24. August 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Soo, ich will ja nicht pushen, aber die Teile sind endlich angekommen.. 
Alles eingebaut und dachte mir, dass nichts falsch sein kann..
PC gestartet und was sehe ich ? - Genau, nichts.
Die Hardware an sich startet, aber mir wird kein Bild angezeigt..
Alles dreht und leuchtet vor sich hin und ich kann nichts machen.
Ich habe dafür 2 Stunden geblättert und alle meine PCs auseinandergebaut.
Mit den Teilen aus den anderen PCs habe ich alles ausprobiert, woran kann es liegen ?!
Finally habe ich mein 8GB 1333Mhz-er in den PC eingebaut und bemerkt, dass ich Bild sehe !
Ok, f*ck dachte ich mir und habe versucht den G.Skill Ares 8GB 1600Mhz-er RAM, der nicht funktionierte, 
in meinen anderen PC einzubauen..
Doch der funktioniert in meinem verf*ckten rostigen Mainboard vom alten Rechner!
Fazit: Der RAM wird nicht vom 970Pro3 erkannt bzw. er ist nicht kompatibel mit dem.
Nichts gegen euch "Profis", aber manchmal zweifle ich an euren Fähigkeiten, wie man es hier schön sehen konnte.
Also, er funktioniert jetzt endlich, aber so läuft der Hase auf keinen Fall!
Ihr habt mir gesagt: "Ja, der ist am besten, nimm den.." 
Toast.


----------



## Monsjo (24. August 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Was denn? Kann auch an was anderem liegen.


----------



## Knosmag (24. August 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Genau ^^


----------



## Monsjo (24. August 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Wir haben uns fast 20 Seiten angetan, um dir zu helfen und das war nicht leicht. 
Dann muss man nicht direkt pampig sein.  
Bau doch mal den neuen RAM nochmal ein. Und guck ob es jetzt geht.


----------



## Knosmag (24. August 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Jo, ich finde es nett und gut, dass ihr mir geholfen habt, aber ich wollte mir wirklich sicher sein, weil so etwas nahezu standard ist. 
Und glaube mir, den RAM zu testen, das habe ich oft genug gemacht. 
Trotzdem danke.


----------



## skyscraper (24. August 2013)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Gaming PCs für max. 500 Euro ?!*

Vllt tuts ein Bios-Update...


----------

